# Donkey Question! Floppy ears? Help?



## Donkeygirl (May 13, 2012)

So recently my mammoth donkey had a little male baby. His name is Finn. Any way, when Finn was born he had nice straight ears. They got bigger and bigger...and now they are flopped over. Finn is only about a week old but he has had flopped ears for almost 4 days now and they seem to just keep flopping. That is not a normal experience for our donkeys and we were wondering if it is going to stay. There are pictures on my website--www.jodisrabbits.jimdo.com (we are talking about a donkey, this is just the only website I have)  It is on the "Baby Donkey" page. There are pictures with his ears up, then with them flopped. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

They'll stand back up.
Figure it this way. He was went through a tense situation, being born that is. Now he has relaxed. So have his ears. 
As time goes on he will learn to manipulate the muscles and tendons that control thier position. Like any other baby, he'll learn. You may even see them stand up one at a time.
Long, large ears are one thing that the old breeders look heavily at.
If I had those long things sticking out of the top of my head I would have to learn to control them too.
Kind of like a human baby learning to hold it's head up.


----------

